# Which single stage, Help me decide



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Going to get a new single stage. 

My local dealer sells both Ariens and Toro. In my area that's pretty rare. 

Have it narrowed to 2.

The Toro 721 QZR (2016 Model) dealer said he doesn't have any models this year sent from Toro.

Ariens Path-Pro 938033 (SS21EC)

Never had any experience with Ariens, had a Toro CCR2000 for many years, and a Toro QZR 621 (engine main gasket blew after only a few uses, and returned it. Couldn't get another, they had no more. Didn't want to get repaired, end of season.)

The dealer explained to me that since Toro's patent on the paddle design expired a few years ago everyone is copying Toro and after looking at them side by side the paddles are virtually identical. 

Dealer said it will come down to Options, reliability & someones personal opinion of either brand. 

After looking closely at both models, The differences I see are;

Toro - The chute control on the Toro, pivoting scraper on the Toro, bigger engine 212cc Loncin compared to Ariens 208cc LCT (Liquid Combustion Technology)

Ariens - Looks to be more solid (in my opinion) a little bigger tires, and they made maintenance easy, flip up door to get to the oil, and gas, open engine. 

Warranty - 

Toro - 2yr

Ariens - 3yr, dealer explained to me that right now Ariens is offering a free extended warranty on there Path-Pro's making the warranty 5yrs.

Price -

The Toro is $10.00 more.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Steve, I don't know anything about the Toro, but I bought a comparable Ariens ($399) a couple seasons ago and it has been nothing short of stellar. It's worth its weight in gold as far as I'm concerned. It can throw snow a very decent distance. Deals with heavy deposits better than my old Toro CCR 2000 units. I can't say enough good things about it and it fires up in an instant. I was really surprised the first time I ran it.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

UberT, What size engine do you have? Since yours is a couple years old, Do did you add the remote chute, or did it come with remote chute?

I like the fact of the electric start on the Ariens, however these new snow blowers start so easy with the recoil that electric starters are normally a feature that I can't justify for the extra cost, but the Ariens comes with it. 

Don't know how the Ariens chute control is compared to the Toro's chute control. I have used the Toro chute control and from what I have used, it is by far the best on the market.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

steeve725 said:


> Going to get a new single stage.
> 
> My local dealer sells both Ariens and Toro. In my area that's pretty rare.
> 
> ...


He's supposed to order them, isn't he?


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't know. I don't know how it works. 

I know that the Toro qzr 721 is hard to come by in my area. 

My local home Depot got all there new Toro snow blowers in and no qzr 721's. My home Depot manager says they have all the Toro blowers they are getting. Home depot's website says the qzr 721 are discontinued.

My local dealer has 2 - 2016 qzr 721 models that he's had since last September, but no new ones. He has brand new 2017 Ariens that just arrived 2 weeks ago.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

They are probably exactly the same quality, capability and reliability. Personally I like the Toro layout with everything out in the open.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

the Simplicity 1222, a 250cc powerhouse:

Simplicity 1696755 1222EE 22" 250cc Deluxe Single Stage Snow Blower w/ Elec. Start & Snow Shredder Auger


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

stromr said:


> They are probably exactly the same quality, capability and reliability. Personally I like the Toro layout with everything out in the open.


Don't you mean the Ariens, where the engine is exposed


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> the Simplicity 1222, a 250cc powerhouse:
> 
> Simplicity 1696755 1222EE 22" 250cc Deluxe Single Stage Snow Blower w/ Elec. Start & Snow Shredder Auger


No, the simplicity might be OK, but after a bunch of reading & research I prefer the Ariens or Toro, and after reading on forums, my history with Toro's I'm leaning towards the Toro. 

The thing I'm not sure of is the differences between the engines. 

Which is better the loncin 212cc on the Toro or the LCT 208cc on the Ariens. I know people will have there opinions on the engines


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> the Simplicity 1222, a 250cc powerhouse:
> 
> Simplicity 1696755 1222EE 22" 250cc Deluxe Single Stage Snow Blower w/ Elec. Start & Snow Shredder Auger


No, the simplicity might be OK, but after a bunch of reading & research I prefer the Ariens or Toro, and after reading on forums, my history with Toro's I'm leaning towards the Toro. 

The thing I'm not sure of is the differences between the engines, reliability. 

Which is better the loncin 212cc on the Toro or the LCT 208cc on the Ariens. Just like with the snow blowers, I know people will have there opinions on the engines.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought the toro 721 last season. The only reason I went with the toro over the ariens was the toro was lighter . I need to lift the blower and put it in my truck a lot when i am out plowing drive ways. I don't think you can go wrong with either brand.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I bought a used Toro 621 QZE last august. Love the light weight and easy to move around,it became my main machine.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm leaning towards the Toro. However, I've read some reviews about people who have had issues with snow blowing back under the scraper bar on the 721's.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That's common with just about any of those little piddly things. Don't let that be a deciding factor.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Options/features, reliability and people's experiences will be what helps me with my decision


----------

